# Betrug auch mit Auskunftnummern 11839 und 11814?



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
auf meiner Juli-Telekom-Rechnung hatte ich zwei Verbindungen zu  sog. "Auskunftdiensten" mit den Nummern 11839 und 11814 die zusammen ca. 35€ kosten sollen.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass diese Nummern nicht gewählt wurden.

Merkwürdig ist , dass lt. Rechnung eine Verbindung zu einer 0190-8656165  bestand, die sich zeitlich mit einer der Verbindungen zu den Auskunftdiensten  überschneidet (aber nicht deckt)., was bei einem analogen Anschluss offenbar unmöglich ist.

Aufgrund dieser Argumentation hat die dtms Ihre Forderung bezüglich der 0190-Nummer  zurückgezogen.

nexnet / Intrium Inkasso nervt jetzt aber wegen der Bezahlung der Verbindungen zu 11839 und 11814.

Gibt es zu solchen Fällen schon Rechtsurteile?
Wer hat ähnbliche Erfahruingen gemacht?
Kann sich nexnet / Intrium Inkasso auf einen offensichtlich falschen Einzelverbindungsnachweis berufen?

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## ichclaudia (1 November 2004)

Hallo Telefuzzy

hat sich bei dir mit Nexnet etwas getan?
Da ich im Sep. und Okt. genau mit den gleichen Nr probleme hatte.

Gruß ichclaudai


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2007)

*AW: Betrug auch mit Auskunftnummern 11839 und 11814?*

hallo, ich habe jetzt genau den gleichenfall ..........weiß jetzt nicht was ich da machen soll ???bitte um dringender hilfe.ich lassemal meine email addy hier    ******@gmx.net


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2008)

*AW: Betrug auch mit Auskunftnummern 11839 und 11814?*

Hallo zusammen ich habe das Problem auch nie da angerufen und bezahle schon mehr mals dafür weil ich nicht wusste was das ist.
Ich habe mich an die Verbraucherzentrale gewandt da bezahle ich 19€ für den Rechtsanwalt und der regelt das dann.


----------

